# FR: Are they teachers? Are you friends?



## spencersloth

I would translate the sentence "Ils sont des professeurs" as "They are teachers."
But if I were to ask this as a question, would I still use _des_?
"Sont-ils des professeurs ?" 
ou
"Sont-ils les professeurs ?"
ou peut-être
"Sont-ils de professeurs ?"


----------



## Black Bear

_*

Sont-ils professeurs?
Est-ce que ce sont des professeurs?*
Oui, ils sont professeurs.
Ce sont des professeurs d'université...
Ce sont les professeurs de l'université de la Sorbonne._


_Où as-tu vue cette expression "ils sont des professeurs"?_ Ce n'est pas d'usage.
Pourrais-tu donner un contexte?


----------



## Maître Capello

Black Bear said:


> _*Sont-ils professeurs?*_





See also the thread: FR: être/devenir (un/une) + profession - article ?


----------



## Black Bear

_*
Sont-ils professeurs?
Est-ce que ce sont des professeurs?  *(Est-ce que ce sont professeurs?)
Oui, ils sont professeurs.
Ce sont des professeurs d'université...
Ce sont les professeurs de l'université de la Sorbonne._

"Sont-ils les professeurs ?"  = Are they the teachers?
_"Sont-ils de professeurs ?"_ 

"Sont-ils des professeurs ?"

 On prefère dire _"Sont-ils professeurs?" "Sont-ils professeurs de lettre?_" dans l'usage quand il s'agit d'attribuer une profession, un statut au sujet, mais on place _"des"_ ou _"de"_ dès lors qu'on insère un adjectif ou un complément qui porte l'intérêt de la phrase
_"Sont-ils des professeurs de la Sorbonne?"_ (et encore cette phrase me parait bizarre)
_"Sont-ils de bon ou de mauvais professeurs?"_
_"Sont-ils correcteurs?_"
_"Sont-ils des correcteurs impartials?"_


----------



## alebeau

Very interesting thread indeed.

Would the same logic of profession be used with, say, "amis"? 

Est-ce que vous êtes des amis ?
Est-ce que vous êtes amis ?

Thanks in advance,

AL


----------



## Maître Capello

Well, that question is different because _amis_ can be either a noun or an adjective and both are possible:

_Est-ce que vous êtes *des* amis ?_ (noun)
_Est-ce que vous êtes amis ?_ (adjective or noun depending on the point of view)


----------



## alebeau

Thanks Maitre Capello for the prompt response.

I now understand the grammatical difference.  However, would you mind saying a word or two regarding the usage (i.e., in which contexts you would say "Êtes-vous des amis" vs. "Êtes-vous amis"?)  I am aware that there are some threads on this, but I was wondering if I could get your impression.  I find the whole matter rather fascinating.

Thanks,

ADL


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

I would always say _être amis_ and _être professeur_, unless the sentence is completed by something else.

Êtes-vous amis ? / Êtes-vous *des *amis de John ?
Êtes-vous professeurs ? / Ce sont *d'*excellents professeurs.

However, for some reason, I would say either _« Êtes-vous __*Ø *professeurs *à* Oxford ?__ »_ OR _« Êtes-vous *des* professeurs *d'*Oxford_ _?__ »_, the former being much more common in my opinion. I would never say _Êtes-vous professeurs d'Oxford_ (straight-up incorrect) OR _Êtes-vous des professeurs à Oxford_ (uncommon).


----------



## alebeau

Merci pour ce bel eclaircissement Oddmania.

Juste une autre question pour faire en sorte que j'aie bien compris.

Admettons que tu as un ami un peu douteux concernant votre amitié.  Pourrais-tu lui dire qqc du genre: "Mais Jean, je ne te trahisserais jamais.  Apres tout, nous sommes amis !" (Ou bien, nous sommes de (?) meilleurs amis).

Merci bien.

André L.


----------



## Oddmania

_Nous sommes amis_ 

En fait, je pense que _ami _est une exception, parce qu'on peut dire _Nous sommes meilleurs amis_ et _Nous sont bons amis_, sans avoir à ajouter un article (par contre, il faudrait dire _C'est un bon professeur_, et non pas _Il est bon professeur _).


----------



## alebeau

Ayant dit cela, est-ce que cela veut dire que "nous sommes de meilleurs amis" est impossible ?  (Si non, dans quel contexte l'employerais-tu).  Tu as dis que l'on pouvait supprimer l'article mais pas que c'etait obligatoire.

Merci d'avance.

ADL


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne dirais jamais _Nous sommes meilleurs amis_ pour ma part ; je dirais uniquement _Nous sommes *(très) bons* amis_ ou alors _Nous sommes *les* meilleurs amis *du monde*_ s'il s'agit d'indiquer un superlatif. Par ailleurs, on dit également _Nous sommes *de* (très) bons amis_. Je préfère d'ailleurs inclure l'article dans ce cas plutôt que l'omettre.

Je suis en revanche d'accord pour dire que _Êtes-vous amis ?_ est plus fréquent que _Êtes-vous *des* amis ?_, sans toutefois que l'article me choque particulièrement dans ce cas.

P.S.: Ne nous égarons pas dans les tours _C'est un / Il est_ qui font déjà l'objet de nombreuses autres discussions. Voir en particulier le fil FR: c'est (un/une) X / il/elle est X.


----------



## Oddmania

Je ne dirais pas _Nous sommes de meilleurs amis_. Mais c'est plus à cause du mot _meilleur _que du mot _ami_. _"Meilleur"_ est le superlatif de _bon_, et on ne peut pas vraiment dire _des _+ superlatif. Par contre, on pourrait dire _Nous sommes *de* bons amis _et _Nous sommes *les* meilleurs amis du monde._


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, on pourrait éventuellement dire _Nous sommes *de* meilleurs amis_ si c'est un comparatif comme dans _Nous sommes *de* meilleurs amis depuis que nous nous sommes pardonné._

+++
Je viens de trouver un exemple où l'article est obligatoire, sous peine de changer le sens de la phrase : _Dans quel camp êtes vous ? Est-ce que vous êtes *des* amis ?_ (C'est-à-dire : _Dois-je vous considérer comme des amis ou des ennemis ?_)


----------



## alebeau

Merci à tous les deux de nous avoir apporté des éclaircissements très informatifs et enrichissants !

Bon week-end !

ADL


----------

